
Spain arrests and charges Mexican Governor with corruption - jagtesh
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/22/world/americas/a-former-mexican-governor-is-arrested-but-not-by-his-own-country.html
======
qnnlu
I hope that this and FifaGate are just the start of trend. Corruption is
destroying many institutions especially developing countries governments. In
these countries the law is permeated by the corrupt, so the only way to get
justice is with help of the justice system of other countries.

------
jimrandomh
This is dated Jan 21 (two days ago). Wikipedia adds
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humberto_Moreira](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humberto_Moreira)),
"On January 22, 2016 Moreira was granted restricted release on a bail." The
allegations seem to center on a possible link between Moreira and the Los
Zetas criminal organization
([http://www.elespanol.com/espana/20160121/96240415_0.html](http://www.elespanol.com/espana/20160121/96240415_0.html)),
which is known for its drug smuggling and its brutal human rights violations.

------
outside1234
Now, if Spain can only apply the same righteousness to their own politicians
that they do to their former colonies...

Here's probably the first arrest that should happen:

[http://www.economist.com/news/europe/21613309-jordi-
pujols-c...](http://www.economist.com/news/europe/21613309-jordi-pujols-
confession-undermines-catalans-hopes-independence-scandal-catalonia)

But there is a long list of possibilities.

~~~
NetStrikeForce
You got me there for a second.

I thought you would be talking about the current PM's undeclared payments, or
how he removed financial aid for old and disabled people then made the country
pay for his father's nurses; maybe about his party destroying evidence about
undeclared payments likely to be bribes, the country's money spent on the
pressure against Argentinian judges to not judge relevant figures from the
Franco era or maybe about the sister of the current King stealing money from
my fellow countrymen or even about Botín (now deceased Banco Santander's
founder) and how we forgave him from declaring a couple of thousand million
Euros.

Can't see under which reasoning that's the first arrest - it has to happen,
doesn't matter the order, but it strikes me as an odd choice without formal
accusation.

But anyway, it has been long since I've lost hope for a better Spain. We have
what we deserve.

------
tomjen3
I really don't like the implications of this. I hate corruption, but what is
the next step? Going to prison in Saudi Arabia for being an open atheist in
Denmark?

~~~
Oletros
> Spanish prosecutors say that Mr. Moreira opened at least three bank accounts
> in Spain that received transfers of almost 200,000 euros, or $217,000, from
> two Mexican companies. Along with records of the transfers, the evidence
> against Mr. Moreira includes police wiretaps, according to court documents.

No,he is not going to prison because his corruption in Mexico. He has been
arrested for breaking the Spanish law in Spain

~~~
gozur88
Sure... in the same way Pinochet was arrested for crimes involving Spanish
citizens.

~~~
Oletros
I was answering this

> Going to prison in Saudi Arabia for being an open atheist in Denmark?

So no, is not like going to prison in Saudi Arabia for being atheist in
Denmark

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Hopefully they'll have better luck with this guy then they did with Pinochet.

~~~
alricb
It doesn't seem that the case is relying on the "universal jurisdiction" the
Pinochet case was based on (trying the dictator in Spain for crimes committed
in Chile, without Chile's consent), but on money laundering that happened in
Spain itself.

